# Terminating Heavy Cables



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I had to re-terminate the battery leads in the Mercedes, the originals I assume were done by the conversion people and weren't very tidy, plus they used a single-point crimp tool which we find to be not as good as a hexagonal crimp, which is all round the shank of the terminal.

Pictures tell the story, original end, new terminal and last one with colour coding heat shrink.




























The battery connections were solid enough, these were for the battery isolator switch.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Very nicely done.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Neat Peter.
I still have a large set of crimpers and lugs retained from 'Compress' like yours. I guess I must use it every 5 years..... :lol: 

Ray.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I must agree with you Peter, a hex crimp looks a lot nicer than a single point crimp. I have used both. I found different manufacturers of the crimps had their own ideas on how much clearance to give to fit the cable in. 

When the tool is set to the correct size of lug and the lug has been crimped opening the tool and screwing the adjustment further down and recrimping will give a lot better job. 

We used to crimp up to 150mm welding cables, and some when air-arcing would be carrying peaks of 1800 to2000 amps. In some long runs the cables were doubled up.

Frank


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I've yet to find any RED shrink sleeving, it all looks pink to me.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've yet to find any RED shrink sleeving, it all looks pink to me.




Some people are naturally colour blind :lol: 

Frank


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know pink when I see it


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

It's off red :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh dear, I thought it was the title of a new film, Terminating Harvey Cable. sorry will get my coat.

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't mistake red and pink wines. Even if I am slightly colour deficient.

Ray.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I notice you radiused the outer casing of the leads before making the join.

That's the attention to detail that I like.

Nice one. 8)


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Halfords sell ready-made heavy duty battery leads in red and black and different lengths. 
Much simpler for us who don't have specialist equipment.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Lovely job Peter. My son checked my habitation battery connections and one of the cables pulled out of the crimp. I am glad that he looked.


----------

